# Audi Joins Group of Car Manufacturers in Support Integrated Standard for Modular Connector System for Electric Vehicle Chargi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Car manufacturers Audi, BMW, Daimler, Porsche and Volkswagen commonly support a modular connector system for electric vehicle charging. A globally integrated standard is to ensure that customers always have direct and easy access to the energy grid, independent of vehicle brand and supplier of electric energy. The company development directors have decided to conceptualize a modular connector system made from two parts: The core of the connector system has been submitted for standardization under the designation IEC 62196-2 Type 2 for single- up to three-phase charging with alternating current (AC). An extension for direct current (DC) is currently being developed. 

* Full Story *


----------

